# Whats with Felix the cat?



## slick panther66 (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it just me but it seems like every lowrider car show you go to you keep seeing "Felix the cat" He's on license plates, bumper stickers and is often made to go with the show display. But I have wondering for years, what does he have to do with lowriding? Why felix the cat?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IF YOU HAVE TO ASK, YOU DONT NEED TO KNOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No one in the bike section is going to know. Ask in the car sections.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

real lowriders know about felix.


----------



## slick panther66 (Aug 2, 2006)

Huh? I mean I see this cat all the time on lowrider cars in Lowrider Magazine. I just wanna know what is so cool about that cat enough to put it on a lowrider?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

felix the cat represents "felix chevrolet" one of the oldest and still standing chevrolet dealers in los angeles, located directly across from the usc campus.. they hold the record for the most cars sold that were turned into lowriders.... :biggrin:


----------



## slick panther66 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 8 2006, 09:09 PM~5929513
> *real lowriders know about felix.
> *


What are you tryin' to say? Well, then why don't you tell me


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 09:10 PM~5929533
> *felix the cat represents "felix chevrolet" one of the oldest and still standing chevrolet dealers in los angeles, located directly across from the usc campus.. they hold the record for the most cars sold that were turned into lowriders.... :biggrin:
> *


AND THATS THE TRUTH


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## slick panther66 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 09:10 PM~5929533
> *felix the cat represents "felix chevrolet" one of the oldest and still standing chevrolet dealers in los angeles, located directly across from the usc campus.. they hold the record for the most cars sold that were turned into lowriders.... :biggrin:
> *


Finally! Thanks. For years I wondered about this. Of course I wouldn't know that cuz I live in Texas.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IF YOU HAVE AN OLD SCHOOL CHEVY YOU HAVE TO HAVE FELIX THE CAT ON IT SOMEWHERE


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 8 2006, 09:15 PM~5929585
> *IF YOU HAVE AN OLD SCHOOL CHEVY YOU HAVE TO HAVE FELIX THE CAT ON IT SOMEWHERE
> *


shit, my broke down corvair already has its safety badge wating for it... :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2006, 09:10 PM~5929533
> *felix the cat represents "felix chevrolet" one of the oldest and still standing chevrolet dealers in los angeles, located directly across from the usc campus.. they hold the record for the most cars sold that were turned into lowriders.... :biggrin:
> *


LOOK AT THE LICENSE PLATE.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got these on the hearse... to hell with front tags...... :biggrin:


----------



## slick panther66 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep, that's it!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 8 2006, 08:09 PM~5929513
> *real lowriders know about felix.
> *



everyone knows about me!!! :0 lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

DAM I NEVER ACUWALY SEEN A LOWRIDER WITH THOSE ON IT OR AND FELIX SYBOLE IAM GOIN TO START TO LOOK AND SEE IF I CAN SEE ANY


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Damn study your lowridin history then come back onto this site


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

why is it that I know about felix and i live in Florida??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 12:36 AM~5930865
> *DAM I NEVER ACUWALY SEEN A LOWRIDER WITH THOSE ON IT OR AND FELIX SYBOLE IAM GOIN TO START TO LOOK AND SEE IF I CAN SEE ANY
> *


Thats what happens when you dont go to any shows. :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 08:27 AM~5932221
> *Thats what happens when you dont go to any shows.  :0
> *


i know


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slick panther66_@Aug 8 2006, 11:13 PM~5929563
> *Finally! Thanks. For years I wondered about this. Of course I wouldn't know that cuz I live in Texas.
> *


I LIVE IN TEXAS, AND I KNEW WHAT IT WAS. HOW OLD ARE YOU? YOU MIGHT STILL BE NEW TO THE GAME.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*YOU KNOW!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

learn something new every day (felix the cat) cool


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 9 2006, 09:04 PM~5936315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that pic is smooth i set it as my background :biggrin: i needed a new one any way


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

as did i


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------

